# دورة دراسية



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ما التسمية الأكثر شيوعا للدورة الدراسية؟ هل ما أقصده مفهوم بدون شرح؟
قد تستمر أسبوعين وتكون صيفية - أو لسنوات وتكون أكاديمية - أو يومين وتنظمها الإدارة في مكان عملك - أو ساعتين وتكون عبر الإنترنت
وقد تستعير من الإنجليزية (كورس) أو من الفرنسية (ستاج) كما يفعل الكثيرون لكن هل ثمة تسميات أخرى؟ وهل (دورة) تسمية مقبولة عموما؟


----------



## WadiH

يسمونها لدينا دورة


----------



## Schem

دورة أو كورس


----------



## thelastchoice

أحيانا يستخدم "مساق" خاصة في الجامعات،


----------



## إسكندراني

لكم جزيل الشكر قد طمئنتموني (لا أعرف كيف أصرف هذا الفعل في المثنى!)ـ


----------

